# Looking for independent advice - is there such thing as a heating engineer?



## stapler (19 Aug 2009)

I currently have an air-to-water heatpump installed. Basically it is not up to the job and costs a fortune to operate.

I would like to get an independent opinion on what my options are, e.g.:

- should I replace the existing system with a conventional boiler?
- is it possible to augment the current system?

I have of course been in touch with the installer and supplier on numerous occasions. They have advised a particular course of action. However, this advice is from the people who made a mess of things in the first place and is of course biased.

Is it possible to get such a person as a heating engineer to assess and advise on the situation?, who does not have a vested interest (i.e. I don't want to get another supplier in to advise me on how they can sell me a system to rectify things).

Do such people exist? How would I find them?

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## DGOBS (19 Aug 2009)

Why not pursue the manufacturer through your supplier to send out one of their product reps to address your issue!


----------



## merrymurphy (21 Aug 2009)

I called the SEI when I wanted to find out about gas boilers and they were very helpful, they had an independent advisor call me, who was very good.


----------



## estherm1 (25 Aug 2009)

Well the first thing is how many sq m the house is?
What is the output of the Heatpump?
I presume you have UFH so how was that installed? Distance between pipes and what cover of concrete over the pipes?
That is a basic start. What is the make of the heatpump?


----------



## stapler (27 Aug 2009)

estherm1 said:


> Well the first thing is how many sq m the house is?


 
The house is about 275 sq. mt., dormer bungalow, good level of insulation.



estherm1 said:


> What is the output of the Heatpump?


 
12kw output



estherm1 said:


> I presume you have UFH so how was that installed?


 
UFH downstairs, oversized rads upstairs. What sort of things should I be checking in terms of how it was installed?



estherm1 said:


> Distance between pipes and what cover of concrete over the pipes?


 
Don't know to be honest, when we bought the house, all the work had been done.



estherm1 said:


> What is the make of the heatpump?


 
Alpha-Innotec


----------



## MAJJ (27 Aug 2009)

merrymurphy said:


> I called the SEI when I wanted to find out about gas boilers and they were very helpful, they had an independent advisor call me, who was very good.


 

I did likewise, also had called them before on other topics. It's  a great way to get free advice without a sales agenda.   Just like AAM of course


----------



## stapler (27 Aug 2009)

MAJJ said:


> I did likewise, also had called them before on other topics. It's a great way to get free advice without a sales agenda. Just like AAM of course


 
Thanks for all replies so far.

I actually phoned SEI and they were very helpful as you say, it was useful to get clarity on a few things and I got some good advice.

It has to be said though, there was a small bit of a "sales" agenda nonetheless! When I said that I was considering adding on an oil (condenser) boiler to my heatpump to boost it on very cold days, the SEI guy baulked at this as he wanted to see things moving away from oil. Fair enough from his point of view, but not necessarily the best thing to do from my perspective.


----------



## villa 1 (30 Aug 2009)

As far as i know there is no course in any educatioal establishment in this country that educates/ trains and then certifies any type of heating engineer. I would advise you get to advice from a mechanical services engineer whow has hands on experience on plumbing/heating services design. There are too many suppliers/representatives giving advise on systems and control without having any suitable qualifications in the area and more importantly any pratical experience of installing such systems


----------



## sydthebeat (31 Aug 2009)

stapler said:


> I currently have an air-to-water heatpump installed. Basically it is not up to the job and costs a fortune to operate.
> 
> I would like to get an independent opinion on what my options are, e.g.:
> 
> ...



the type of heating system MUST complement the build quality.

personally i would not install a heap pump with UFH system into a house that does not have the following as a minimum:

1. airtightness result of Q50 = 7 or less
2. there MUST be a MHRV system as ventilation, passive vents with heat pumps / UFH is totally contradictory and inefficient
3. minimum floor u value of 0.15 (ie minimum 120-130mm of high density kingspan board insulation under screed)
4. maximum 75mm screed
5. for 275m2 dwelling id require at least 6 zones, GF reception rooms, GF bedrooms, GF circulation space, FF bedrooms, FF circulation space, FF bathrooms / ancillary and hot water.....
6. boiler interlocked system with load compensator.

to the OP, did you have a BER assessment carried out?? if so, what was the result...??

in order to size up boilers, you first must need to know your required energy demand....


----------



## stapler (31 Aug 2009)

sydthebeat said:


> to the OP, did you have a BER assessment carried out?? if so, what was the result...??
> 
> in order to size up boilers, you first must need to know your required energy demand....


 
Thanks for the reply. Re BER assessment: no, one was not carried out. When we bought the house, the system had already been installed, in the days before BERs came in.

If at this stage we were to get a BER carried out, the fact that we have an air-to-water system installed would actually move us up the BER scale! Also, I understand that the BER takes into account things like the number of energy-efficient lightbulbs we have, so I'm not sure if an actual BER would calculate our energy requirements. Is there a more appropriate / more focussed test we should get carried out?


----------

